
Ask HN: How do you get support from Google? - jlbnjmn
My wife lost her phone, doesn&#x27;t remember Google (Fi customer) password.<p>Can&#x27;t use find my phone because no password.<p>Can&#x27;t use backup phone because no password.<p>Can&#x27;t recover password because no phone.<p>I realize the first response will probably be something about how it&#x27;s not Google&#x27;s fault and my wife should&#x27;ve remembered her password.<p>But I&#x27;m done with that excuse. We pay Google for phone service, it&#x27;s not a free account.<p>Also, any recommendations on where to spend $50k month in ads? Looking for somewhere besides Google, Microsoft, or Facebook.
======
timothyduong
I personally use Authy for 2FA and have run through theoretical disaster
recovery plans if I was to lose my phone/account/email locally,
internationally etc.

Generally it starts with getting a new/burner phone then getting a SIM card to
be able to at least get the 2FA for SMS / Phone working for accounts you
enabled that recovery option; Then working back from there.

I also use a Password Manager in conjunction with Authy and store my recovery
keys in a fireproof/waterproof box. Said box has USB keys, spares phones,
other currencies and many other things and is considered my first thing I
would grab if i had to grab 1 thing from my house.

That being said, not everyone practices this and no one thinks it'll happen to
them...

Edit: To answer your question, We don't know your question. Google has
hundreds of products that all use a gmail account for validation...

------
Eridrus
I would try the account recovery process:
[https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/7682439?hl=en](https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/7682439?hl=en)

------
helph67
> Also, any recommendations on where to spend $50k month in ads? Looking for
> somewhere besides Google, Microsoft, or Facebook.

What's the product?

------
jitendrac
if you remember your id,Use forgot password and dig dipper through each step.
It will ask you multiple question,like -Last time you used -Last password
remembered -type of device -etc. no-need to answer exact answer,near-approx
answers are accepted. try you may recover account.

------
billme
What exactly is the problem?

